# Firefox 3.5 nie uruchamia się

## Jacek

Wszystkie wersje 3.5 beta i rc (z 3.5rc3 włącznie) nie uruchamiają się. Nie pojawia się żadne okno graficzne, żaden komunikat (uruchamiając w oknie terminala).

Natomiast sam proces (firefox-bin) sobie wisi w tle i nic nie robi.

Uruchamianie firefoxa z parametrami niczego nie zmienia (nawet z '--help' nie działa). Ustawianie LC_ALL=C niczego nie zmienia. Identyczny efekt na zwykłym użytkowniku jak i na roocie.

Gdzie szukać przyczyny? Wersja FF 2.x i 3.0.x działa doskonale.

Końcówka strace -f:

```
[pid 20802] mprotect(0xab8e2000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

[pid 20802] mprotect(0xab8e8000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

[pid 20802] mprotect(0xab923000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

[pid 20802] mprotect(0xab98b000, 8192, PROT_READ) = 0

[pid 20802] mprotect(0xab9c4000, 8192, PROT_READ) = 0

[pid 20802] mprotect(0xab9cf000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

[pid 20802] mprotect(0xab9e7000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

[pid 20802] mprotect(0xaba6f000, 12288, PROT_READ) = 0

[pid 20802] mprotect(0xaba8c000, 8192, PROT_READ) = 0

[pid 20802] mprotect(0xabe08000, 24576, PROT_READ) = 0

[pid 20802] mprotect(0xabe12000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

[pid 20802] mprotect(0xaccb1000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

[pid 20802] mprotect(0xacce6000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

[pid 20802] munmap(0xaccb5000, 83832)   = 0

[pid 20802] set_tid_address(0xaaefe748) = 20802

[pid 20802] set_robust_list(0xaaefe750, 0xc) = 0

[pid 20802] futex(0xbfea2c88, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 0

[pid 20802] rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {0xacca1264, [], SA_SIGINFO}, NULL, 8) = 0

[pid 20802] rt_sigaction(SIGRT_1, {0xacca12dd, [], SA_RESTART|SA_SIGINFO}, NULL, 8) = 0

[pid 20802] rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [RTMIN RT_1], NULL, 8) = 0

[pid 20802] getrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=8192*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

[pid 20802] uname({sys="Linux", node="delta2", ...}) = 0

[pid 20802] open("/proc/cpuinfo", O_RDONLY) = 3

[pid 20802] read(3, "processor\t: 0\nvendor_id\t: Genuine"..., 1024) = 1024

[pid 20802] read(3, "_bug\t: no\nfpu\t\t: yes\nfpu_exceptio"..., 1024) = 394

[pid 20802] read(3, ""..., 1024)        = 0

[pid 20802] close(3)                    = 0

[pid 20802] readlink("/etc/malloc.conf", 0xbfea1a1b, 4096) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

[pid 20802] mmap2(NULL, 1048576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xaadfe000

[pid 20802] mmap2(NULL, 2097152, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xaabfe000

[pid 20802] munmap(0xaabfe000, 2097152) = 0

[pid 20802] mmap2(0xaad00000, 2097152, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xaabfe000

[pid 20802] munmap(0xaabfe000, 2097152) = 0

[pid 20802] mmap2(NULL, 3145728, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xaaafe000

[pid 20802] munmap(0xaaafe000, 3145728) = 0

[pid 20802] mmap2(0xaab00000, 2097152, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xaabfe000

[pid 20802] munmap(0xaabfe000, 2097152) = 0

[pid 20802] mmap2(NULL, 3145728, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xaaafe000

[pid 20802] munmap(0xaaafe000, 3145728) = 0

[pid 20802] mmap2(0xaab00000, 2097152, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xaabfe000

```

i ostatnie 4 wiersze powtarzają się w nieskończoność.

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.13 (hardened/x86, gcc-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.28-hardened-r9 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## Arfrever

Przeczytaj to i pokaż wynik:

```
gdb /opt/firefox/firefox
```

----------

## Jacek

"gdb /opt/firefox/firefox" nie zadziała, bo ten plik nie jest wykonywalnym programem (jest to shell).

```
$ /opt/firefox/firefox -g

/opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh -g /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/opt/firefox

  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/firefox:/opt/firefox/plugins:/opt/firefox

DISPLAY=:0.0

DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/firefox:/opt/firefox

     LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/firefox:/opt/firefox/components:/opt/firefox

       SHLIB_PATH=/opt/firefox:/opt/firefox

          LIBPATH=/opt/firefox:/opt/firefox

       ADDON_PATH=/opt/firefox

      MOZ_PROGRAM=/opt/firefox/firefox-bin

      MOZ_TOOLKIT=

        moz_debug=1

     moz_debugger=

which: no ddd in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.6:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin)

/usr/bin/gdb /opt/firefox/firefox-bin -x /tmp/mozargs.578JtL

GNU gdb 6.8

Copyright (C) 2008 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

(no debugging symbols found)

(gdb) run

Starting program: /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

```

i tak wisi.

Jak dam CTRL+C i bt:

```
^C[New Thread 0xa30a7700 (LWP 13233)]

Program received signal SIGINT, Interrupt.

[Switching to Thread 0xa30a7700 (LWP 13233)]

0xa4eda430 in ?? ()

(gdb) bt

#0  0xa4eda430 in ?? ()

#1  0xbfea8908 in ?? ()

#2  0x08056ae0 in ?? ()

#3  0x00300000 in ?? ()

#4  0xa364d3c6 in munmap () from /lib/libc.so.6

#5  0x0804c713 in ?? ()

#6  0xa2ca7000 in ?? ()

#7  0x00300000 in ?? ()

#8  0xa4ee43db in ?? () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2

#9  0x0804cbd1 in ?? ()

#10 0x00000001 in ?? ()

#11 0x00200000 in ?? ()

#12 0xffffffff in ?? ()

#13 0x08056ae0 in ?? ()

#14 0x08057ce0 in ?? ()

#15 0x00200000 in ?? ()

#16 0xbfea8968 in ?? ()

#17 0x0804f387 in ?? ()

#18 0x08057ce0 in ?? ()

#19 0x08056ae0 in ?? ()

#20 0xa2fabbc0 in ?? ()

#21 0x08057ce0 in ?? ()

#22 0x00018948 in ?? ()

#23 0x00200000 in ?? ()

#24 0xbfea8968 in ?? ()

#25 0x0804ccc0 in ?? ()

#26 0x08057d5c in ?? ()

#27 0x08057d5c in ?? ()

#28 0x0804f0db in ?? ()

#29 0x08056ae0 in ?? ()

#30 0x00000000 in ?? ()

```

Dodam, że jest to www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-3.5_rc2, a nie kompilowana www-client/mozilla-firefox, gdyż ta nie ma wersji 3.5*

----------

